# Question on comb color



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Is there a rule on how soon after a pullets comb turns red she will begin laying? I have Marans pullets.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I really don't know, but I don't think so. The red comb is just letting you know that it won't be long though.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think so. My same breed chickens did develop combs at different times. My Jg's of 3, the most developed was the last to lay.


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I've been watching the combs on my Ladies growing almost daily and just when I start saying "That one is going to start laying within the next few days!" I will get an extra egg the next day!


----------

